# Are micro registration clamps for a ryonet silver press worth buying?



## ckdesigns (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie to screen printing and having a rough time with some 2 and 3 color prints that I have been working on. I bought the 4 color 1 station silver press from Ryonet. It does a great job with one color prints but anything more than that is quite a job and I have ruined a lot of shirts trying to get the registration right. I will print one shirt and the next will be out of registration. The more I read on here it seems like a lot of people have this problem. I am considering the micro registration clamps but a lot of people are saying that they don't help much. I might be better off saving my money, and just upgrading to a better press in the future. Some people say that it is just a skill that comes with experience and if you can print you can print with any old press. Not quite sure about that... Has anybody actually had luck with the micro regestration clamps or any know of any other cheaper techniques?


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

In my opinion ....yes the micros are def worth it on the silver press. Especially if your having issues with registration. It will allow you to adjust a little at a time to get it spot on versus being limited to moving the screen or platen to get a multi color job to line up.


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

When I bought my used Hopkins BWM press from a friend of mine it did not have them. We had been using a no name brand press before that and I always wanted a press with micros because I heard how much easier it was. I used to use a rubber mallet and just tap the screens into place.. ( yeah you guys can make fun of me ) 

All I can say is that the Micros were a big help. it did cost me a few dollars but well worth it.


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

Definitely recommend getting the micros for the silver press. I have the same press and had a hard time registering at first. It isn't impossible to register a multiple color job without though if you have a good system of registering your art on the screens before burning them. I got the micros and feel it has been my greatest improvement to my shop. Makes such a difference in time it takes to print a job.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with Justin on the preparation of your art/screens. Also Measure, measure and measure and you should be fine. I have the same press as well and it can be done with patience and yes...measuring and more measuring. Oh, a mallet does comes in handy sometimes as well. ) I may have to look into the micros when I get a bit busier.


----------



## malform (Jul 30, 2010)

We Just got a couple of micro units for our silver press... I gotta tell ya, I just dont know if I like them or not. 

They arent that precise, if you more the image too far up, you turn the knob at least a half a turn the other direction to stat moving again. And the tiny lockdown knobs on top seem to be an issue. Many times I would tighten them up as much as I could, But then when I would lift the screen I could tighten them some more, how wierd is that? 

We tried to run a couple of jobs with the micros on the press, after a hellish day, we took them off, and every thing seemed right as rain again. 

Ryonet doesnt want to give me a full refund if I return them, partial in store credit kind of deal... So I think Ill modify them like DRing did over here, and maybe try to find larger knobs for the lockdown, and try them out again... Or maybe Ill sell them on ebay? lol


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The problem with many micros is lash in the threads . . . there's just enough slop to let one micro move incrementally when you adjust another. Also, if the micros are turnbuckle style, and mount on posts, there's sometimes enough of a loose fit between the standoff bolt and the eye of the turnbuckle to cause movement. Vastex HD 2000 presses and Antec Legends compensate by using springs in the micros to keep a load on the threads, minimizing or eliminating the extra movement. I've often wondered, though, if on a cheap set up, if using either locknuts with the nylon inserts, or a block of nylon, drilled and tapped for the correct thread count, might tighten things up. Kind of stiff to move the micro bolts, but if they kept things snug, it'd be worth it.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I was looking at getting the micros. But now I'm not sure if it is worth the money since I'm reading problems with it.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

make your own registation template that way alignment won't be as difficult. and micro use would be minimal.


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

here is a link to a build your own registration guide. I put it together last weekend, but have not had a chance to use it yet. [media]http://vimeo.com/3233150[/media]


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

i did one the other day. i can post a pic of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

sounds like the OP's issue is with the registration gate not being adusted in to touch the screen arms...... i have only once had my silver press fall out of registration and it turned out the knobs werent tight enough... if you put your films on the platen and then align the screen to them you will have it setup in about 3 minutes per screen... bust out a couple test prints and straight to production without looking back


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

bomber315 said:


> if you put your films on the platen and then align the screen to them you will have it setup in about 3 minutes per screen... bust out a couple test prints and straight to production without looking back


 That never even crossed my mind. Thanks


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

chrispunx said:


> i did one the other day. i can post a pic of it if anyone is interested.


Yeah, that would be great.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, that's a really good idea. They have some of that grid poster board at the store or hobby store.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

All it is is 24x20 piece of vellum paper and a 25x20 sheet of clear plastic. I made the grid.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

chrispunx said:


> All it is is 24x20 piece of vellum paper and a 25x20 sheet of clear plastic. I made the grid.


What is the clear plastic for? I didn't see it in the photos.


----------



## chrispunx (Aug 5, 2010)

So the vellum does't tear.


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, it looks good, wish I had thought to draw the platen on mine...I may have to do redo it.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought a set and I really can't tell the difference. When I bought the set, I received the first model, and should have received the second revised model. Let me know if any one knows how to use the first model that are just here collecting dust.


----------



## RafBrec (May 12, 2021)

Does anyone know where i can find micro registrations for a silver press ryonet?


----------



## wncprinter (Sep 15, 2017)

zoiko said:


> When I bought my used Hopkins BWM press from a friend of mine it did not have them. We had been using a no name brand press before that and I always wanted a press with micros because I heard how much easier it was. I used to use a rubber mallet and just tap the screens into place.. ( yeah you guys can make fun of me )
> 
> All I can say is that the Micros were a big help. it did cost me a few dollars but well worth it.


omg i wish i had thought of the mallet thing.


----------

